# January 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to January's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winners, Norico and **thendeathsaid **!*


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

norico (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

thendeathsaid (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

MsAqua (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

SweetCheeksMum (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

carbonxxkidd (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Brennaamorgann (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bettaqb9 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Indigo Betta (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sabina88 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tanya1983 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Nightwisp (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaDew (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

riorider (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ilykadothechacha (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

summersea (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

maybi (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Soph7244 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaSpoiler900 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

ricepattyfish5 (0 votes)


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

These are the Photo Contest rules:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/contest-archives/contest-rules-8567/


Rule #2

"Any pictures you submit must be of your own aquarium."


From this I infer that even an AquaBid picture of a member's own fish would not be allowed. Perhaps Admin would clarify this for us.


​


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Contest winners have been updated!! Main page announcement of the winner is still in the works.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Congratulations Norico and thendeathsaid. Terrific photographs of your very beautiful fish. Well-done to the other contestants. Good contest this month.


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Definitely a lot of gorgeous fish.
Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Is the February contest going to be fixed?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Who is the February winner?? I can't wait to see!!


----------

